# Kids in fourm



## zigzagchris (Oct 21, 2007)

I was just wondering how many kid cubers there are i am only 12 any other kids


----------



## clincher (Oct 21, 2007)

up to what age do u consider someone a kid?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 21, 2007)

I know I'm not the one who was asked, but I certainly consider someone a kid as long as he misspells even thread titles, omits question marks, writes "u" instead of "you", "i" instead of "I", uses more than one exclamation or question mark in a row, "LOL" about his own message, etc.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 21, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> I know I'm not the one who was asked, but I certainly consider someone a kid as long as he misspells even thread titles, omits question marks, writes "u" instead of "you", "i" instead of "I", uses more than one exclamation or question mark in a row, "LOL" about his own message, etc.



Don't forget the excessive use of ellipses (...).


----------



## Lofty (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if tthat is the definition of a kid i must still one lol...


----------



## Demon Parasite (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmmm, well I'm 13, I guess you could call me a kid speedcuber.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, I use ellipses alot. I'm not sure why though. And don't consider my self a kid.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a kid, the youngest BLD solver, in fact. I'm 10. If someone here is younger (and I'm sure someone is) please speak (or type).


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm 12 
about 35.xx average, speedcuber


----------



## Jack (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm 13, and I don't make a lot of spelling mistakes in my posts.


----------



## clincher (Oct 22, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> I know I'm not the one who was asked, but I certainly consider someone a kid as long as he misspells even thread titles, omits question marks, writes "u" instead of "you", "i" instead of "I", uses more than one exclamation or question mark in a row, "LOL" about his own message, etc.



Well every once in a while I write "u" instead of you. I'm 15 so I don't know. The other things I only use them when I'm trying to make a funny statement


----------



## FU (Nov 14, 2007)

im 15 and i use ellipses a lot. i still regard myself as a kid though so it's okay


----------



## Erik (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, you guys almost make me feel old with my 18 years I walk this planet already! Personally I don't think that you can see the age of someone by just looking at how he is making his messages, I know some people who are definatly 'adult' but still make horrible mistakes in spelling/grammar. On the other hand I know people who are still 12 and are more mature in their spelling aswell as personality of 18 years.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2007)

Erik... you made a grammar mistake .



> Wow, you guys almost make me fell old with my 18 *years I walk this planet already!*


It should've been "years I've walked..." Don't worry about it though, were just grammar stricken 18 year olds.


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> It should've been "years I've walked..." Don't worry about it though, were just grammar stricken 18 year olds.


Erik is a Grammar-stricken-with-english-as-a-second-langauge-18-year-old


----------



## fourdown00 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am 15, Just started in June '07


----------



## Stefan (Nov 14, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> > Wow, you guys almost make me fell old with my 18 *years I walk this planet already!*
> 
> 
> It should've been "years I've walked..." Don't worry about it though, were just grammar stricken 18 year olds.



I doubt Erik already walked at the age of a little over one month. There's something wrong here.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 15, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> I know I'm not the one who was asked, but I certainly consider someone a kid as long as he misspells even thread titles, omits question marks, writes "u" instead of "you", "i" instead of "I", uses more than one exclamation or question mark in a row, "LOL" about his own message, etc.



Misspelling of thread titles and omission of proper punctuation i won't dispute with you - but I'm actually kinda surprised that you would label using "u", "i", or "..." as childish. I use them ALL the time and I am 21, and we can both hopefully agree that that's not too young. I use them simply because they save time and its much easier to type without them... plus i think its kinda hilarious to use the internet lingo, its almost as if the internet had its own language  its not like i'm being childish... do you want to ban the smiley faces next?

I guess my point is - do the means of communicating matter, or does only the communication itself matter? We both know what "u" means, so I dont see whats so wrong about saving that extra time. 

And you can interpret "..." as a smiley face saying something like 'i found it hard to continue here/this part is kinda hard to say' so... for example the dots here denoted that i was thinking a little before continuing. It then makes it easier in my opinion to transfer the written text into an image of a real conversation, which is exactly one of major purposes of a smiley faces.

I wanted to write a paragraph here because frankly it kinda scares me to see that there are people out there that will judge me based on this as being childish, when really, i'm just thinking that im enhancing the experience for both of us - easier for me to type, hopefully faster for you to read, and the message gets across.

Now, of course, I wont dispute the fact that these are used in huge excess by kids... and let it go on record that I would gladly to slap anyone who types things like
"OMG LOL DID U C TAHT KRAZY PICTURE??" all the time  but that's a different issue


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 15, 2007)

Good presentation is a part of effective communication.


----------



## adragast (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with badmephisto and instead of thinking "people who use 'u', 'i' are children", I would rather say that people who blame other for that are old-fashion. Languages have always evolved. Do you use the same English as Shakespeare ? If we cannot use 'u', why could we use 'you' ? Shouldn't we use 'thou' ? So why not accepting the new evolutions ? Because they are results of new technologies ? Or just because young people are faster to adopt them ?


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 15, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> I use them simply because they save time and its much easier to type without them...


How does "..." save time and make typing easier? And anyway, if a couple of characters really make a significant difference, I think you should just learn to type faster.


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > > Wow, you guys almost make me fell old with my 18 *years I walk this planet already!*
> ...



Actually you should add 9 months...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> do you want to ban the smiley faces next?


You must've missed my recent rant against smileys in this forum.



badmephisto said:


> faster for you to read


I don't think so. Typos interrupt my reading flow and thus slow me down.



Erik said:


> Actually you should add 9 months...


Are you not the Erik who had his "birthday" at RWC2007?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 15, 2007)

> You must've missed my recent rant against smileys in this forum.


I didn't miss it, and I think you changed your opinion on them a little from "die smileys, die" to "a rare race of useful smileys may continue to live, but the rest must die"

Language is ever evolving and it is mostly the younger people that appreciate the changes while the older people tend to dislike those new changes. The older people like the changes they made though.

I personally like to write old fashioned, but if anyone makes a mistake by accident I really don't care. Just ask yourself: "Is it really usefull to correct someone that writes useful instead of usefull sometimes?" 

[off-topic]Stefan, could you open a topic for your MegaMinx scrambling idea? I tried to sell it here, but most people had problems understanding it. The biggest problem seemed to be the cube-rotations. Also, do you have a scrambler for it?[/off-topic]


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 15, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Is it really usefull to correct someone that writes useful instead of usefull sometimes?


"Useful" is correct AFAIK.

s/(?<=useful)l//g


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll try to not point out this stuff anymore. I apologize I did it again. Not because I think what I said is wrong (I don't), but because I don't want this forum to end up like the TwistyPuzzles forum already has. It has become an ugly place with lots of flame wars, often talking more about talking than about puzzles. Partly my fault, I admit, I was among those that started it. But now it has become extreme, and I've left.

Yes, I did change my opinion about smileys like you described.

I'll write and publish a megaminx scrambler program. Wanted to do that anyway, but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > do you want to ban the smiley faces next?
> ...



Yes I am that Erik, but don't we all celebrate our x-year birthday at the day we become x-years + 9 months?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *AvGalen*
> 
> Is it really usefull to correct someone that writes useful instead of usefull sometimes?
> "Useful" is correct AFAIK.
> ...


 
Not only am I being misquoted, but you also show that the subtleties of smilies is often misunderstood.



> I'll write and publish a megaminx scrambler program. Wanted to do that anyway, but thanks for reminding me.


Thank you, Stefan. I will include a little something especially for you in my Magic video.


----------



## alexc (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm 14 and I go through the trouble to make my posts look nice grammatically.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 16, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Not only am I being misquoted


I don't want to quote whole posts like some people do, just the part I'm responding to. I don't intentionally take things out of context when it makes a difference.



AvGalen said:


> the subtleties of smilies is often misunderstood.


Apparently yes. You usually type "until" as "untill" so I couldn't know that the example was meant to be sarcastic.

Btw, why do you make the quotes anonymous? Reading would be easier if you left the original poster's name there.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 16, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> "Is it really usefull to correct someone that writes useful instead of usefull sometimes?"


All you needed to do was quote it including the smilie. Hopefully you understand the subtleties of the smilie now.

I normally quote things without name/link because
a) I just copy/paste the thing I want to quote and hit the quote button
b) I thought everyone would know who said things anyway.

As you can see, I have adjusted.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 16, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > "Is it really usefull to correct someone that writes useful instead of usefull sometimes?"
> ...


Smiley or not, it still doesn't make sense to me. I think I'll ignore posts that contain smilies from now on, seems too complicated.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 21, 2007)

> I am 15, Just started in June '07


Same here, but I'm 12 
Finished all my PLL's, currently do 3 Look LL, and can't wait till the Virginia Open!


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm 13. Started when I was 12, been cubing for about 6 months.


----------



## Bob Doedy (Nov 23, 2007)

13 over here.


----------



## magicsquares (Nov 24, 2007)

Depends on whose definition of "kid" you use. I'm turning 14 this December and I think I'm still a kid. The only description of a kid in this thread that fits me is the excessive use of ellipses...


----------



## iDave (Nov 24, 2007)

I am 14 and english is not my first language. I don't think I make many mistakes in my posts. OK sometines when I'm too lazy I write just lower case letters (and in my first language, german, you write capitals at the beginning of each noun) but I hardly ever type such text like "ey whut r u doing???????????" but I do type "lol", or "lool" .
greets iDave


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm 14, and I use an excessive amount of eclipse. Kids thesedays.


----------



## Jai (Dec 23, 2007)

XD it's ellipse, not eclipse. 

I'm 14, and I abuse ellipses...... (< see??!!)


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm 10, but unless I'm in a hurry, I don't use ellipses. I've only been cubing for about a month,but my times still stink...


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 24, 2007)

17, So kind of a young adult?


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey llamapuzzle, what are your times at? (I'm guessing your still using a LBL)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm 15, does that count? I'd like to think of myself less of a kid, and more of a _teenager_. :]


----------



## Jacco (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm also 15, also a teenager. Been cubing since november 07.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 24, 2007)

if you count 14 as a kid still then i guess i am


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm 11 ...(..) lol


----------



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm 15 and I don't, either.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

Lol at the 15 year olds who don't consider themselves as young  . I can hardly talk myself (still 19), but you will see, even in just a few years, you will look back at the 15 year olds around you, and realise how small you really were.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dene said:


> Lol at the 15 year olds who don't consider themselves as young  . I can hardly talk myself (still 19), but you will see, even in just a few years, you will look back at the 15 year olds around you, and realise how small you really were.



your probably right, I felt this was when I was like 11, looking back obviously I feel like I was so young at the time, in a few years you might even look back at 19 the same way. :]


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I can assure you that I will. I cannot wait until I am 40+, and have the worst years of my life out of the way  .


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am 15. I act like a kid around my friends but other than that I am really serious.


----------



## hait2 (Dec 27, 2007)

evidently i'm a kid cause i type ellipses and don't capitalize unless i care. oh and i type 'u' as well sometimes to save time (and it does save time -- if you think otherwise, please obtain a better sense of it. i type fairly fast (over 130wpm last time i checked, taking errors into account) and you vs 'u' does indeed matter)

i'll leave stefan with an idea: i consider all those who judge a person by their manner of writing on an informal forum as kids


----------

